
The 3D-Printed Gun Isn’t Coming. It’s Already Here - refresher
https://gen.medium.com/the-3d-printed-gun-isnt-coming-it-s-already-here-6855fd394a47
======
SpicyLemonZest
I really am concerned about what the future will look like for countries with
strict gun control. Is it possible to maintain a handgun ban in a world where
you can 3D print a reliable revolver? If not, how do you import a healthy gun
culture fast enough to absorb the shock?

------
PaulHoule
You have to ban it to protect the shooter, not the target.

